# 16 months post-op/new surgery for adhesions



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi, everyone, I had a TT on 12-27-11 for Graves. My healing didn't go well, mostly due to the fact that I had had a previous neck scar (I had a cervical discectomy) in close proximity to where the thyroid was removed. I was very swollen, abnormally so, and it took many many months to look somewhat normal. Now, almost 16 months later, I went back to the ENT who did my surgery to inquire about having the scar revised. Actually--the scar looks great--just the typical white line almost hidden in the crease of my neck. The problem is that I have adhesions from the surgery and they have now healed into a lopsided walnut-sized protrusion. From the front, it's not terribly noticeable, but from the side, I look like a female with an Adam's Apple.

My ENT said he could go in again (to the same scar) and remove the adhesions. I will probably be 60-80% improved, though he was clear that I would not be 100% improved. I did ask him if he goes in again, won't I have scar tissue/adhesions from that. He explained that he only has to cut through the inital muscle to get at what needs to be removed, and while there may be some scar tissue from this surgery, it would not be anything like when the thyroid was removed.

So, my questiion is: has anyone else faced this? I am willing to have this done for a potential 60-80% improvement, though I have some people saying that they'd only have a revision if it was 100% improvement. What does everyone think?explode


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are doing this for cosmetic reasons - 80% is a pretty good outcome in my opinion.

I had massages on my neck to release adhesion's and would suggest you do the same if you go forward with another surgery.


----------



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> If you are doing this for cosmetic reasons - 80% is a pretty good outcome in my opinion.
> 
> I had massages on my neck to release adhesion's and would suggest you do the same if you go forward with another surgery.


*What kind of masseuse did you go to? Just a general type of business, or maybe a therapeutic massage? Did the massage actually release the adhesions and make it so you wouldn't need to have surgery?*


----------

